# V6 240SX (Not a Question!)



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I know some of you guys might like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=7972614526&rd=1
Ebay 240ZX 
Could be fun.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats sex in a bottle :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

That would hard as crap to have any fun with. Very heavy and non turbo. Scores a 10 on coolness though.


----------



## NismoSR (Mar 25, 2005)

wut was it doin to the wheel ?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

He ran dual SAFC, so who knows. Maybe 250hp.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> He ran dual SAFC, so who knows. Maybe 250hp.



I would've guessed that he installed it using the same install you need for a rb26dett.. where you would hook up 2 mafs and use only 1 safc..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> That would hard as crap to have any fun with. Very heavy and non turbo. Scores a 10 on coolness though.


 x2. It would be different, but pretty useless.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

just amazing, shows you what happens when you put a wrench in a bored man's (or woman's) hands


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont see how it would be useless... consider that the ka24de weighs an assload and the v6, even if it weighs even _close_ to the weight of the ka would be a totally different animal in a 240. if youve driven a 300zx you know that they are a blast to drive even n/a. also, the engine would sit further back in the engine bay than the ka and that would make the balance of the car even better. it has, probably at least 75-90 hp more than the ka and more than likely way more torque. i bet that car handles nicely. probably fairly quick too.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

The KA only weighs 60lbs more than an SR20, it really itsn't all that much. And why spend $1500 shoe-horning in an NA motor when you could get 250hp out of a KA-T for the same price? The V-6 is also going to be a bit more expensive and complicated to mod and it does weigh more than the KA.


----------

